# Lionel Bar End Trucks



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I got tired of trying to explain this. So armed with a tripod it's history.






The rusted plate cleaned up better using a dremel sander drum before painting.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This video removes the axles from the base plate of the truck.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice... Now, when you disassemble a truck, do the sides that you are prying against become loose? This always seemed to happen whenever I would take one apart hwell:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes they do. I did some that were never spread and they were not easy to do. It's something you do not want to do frequently on the same truck.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Months pass ...

First day of spring. Wife's out for a bike ride. The kids are building LEGOs quietly (!) in the family room. I'm sipping a nice cup of tea, checking in on the MTF, and stumble on T-Man's "fixing Lionel trucks" videos.

Life's good ... Thanks, T-Man !!!

TJ


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments, and thanks 'T' for the video, great help.

Paul


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

When you put the trucks back together, check the axles for end play. If there is any play at all, you can bend the sides of the truck together to take out the end play. If there is any significant amount of end play, the wheels may not hold the gauge and may climb the frog on a switch and derail.
Bruce Baker


----------



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

*Vonderva!*

Vonderva!



t-man said:


> i got tired of trying to explain this. So armed with a tripod it's history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

